# speed contolling a Mak3612br



## omar8 (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone currently use an external speed controller for their Makita 3612BR? I don't know if the 3612br is considered a "soft start" router and every warning I seed advertised is the external speed controllers are not for soft start routers. The manual doesn't even mention it's a soft start and I even called Makita, no help from them. I just don't want to fry my router if I can help it. I know someone from this forum has the answer. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi omar8

You may want to double check the model number on your router 


Makita Plunge Router — 3 1/4 HP 23 000 RPM 15 Amp Model# 3612

This Makita plunge router has a powerful 15 Amp motor that delivers 9000 to 23,000 RPM for smooth, clean routing. 
The soft-start feature means no more zipping across the workpiece. 
You-ll get more precise routing with the variable speed selection knob. 
There's also an electronic speed control for constant speed under load. U.S.A. HP: 3 1/4, Amps: 15, Speed (RPM): 9,000 - 23,000, Variable Speed: Yes, Base Type: Plunge, Collet Diameter (in.): 1/2, 1/4, Brake:

==========




omar8 said:


> Does anyone currently use an external speed controller for their Makita 3612BR? I don't know if the 3612br is considered a "soft start" router and every warning I seed advertised is the external speed controllers are not for soft start routers. The manual doesn't even mention it's a soft start and I even called Makita, no help from them. I just don't want to fry my router if I can help it. I know someone from this forum has the answer. Thanks


----------



## omar8 (Jan 31, 2008)

It is a 3612br and has no built in speed controller. That is why I asked if anyone uses an external speed controller for their Makita 3612BR.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Omar, you didn't say if you had the manual for this router so if you need one here is the url for it:

http://www.makita.com/assets_product/3612BR/owners_manuals/3612BR.pdf

I looked at the manual and nowhere did it mention this being a soft start. Oh, by the way. I found another interesting site that might come in handy if you ever need parts for your tools:

www.toolpartsdirect.com


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I have 2 Makita 3612C's. I wouldn't recommend using an external speed control. It won't necessarily "fry" the router but, if it is soft start. You won't have that ability.


----------



## omar8 (Jan 31, 2008)

George, I do have a manual and there was no mention of being a soft start router but I don't want to assume that it isn't. I don't want to regulate the speed all the time but every now and then it would be nice to have that option. Hopefully someone will be able to let me know if they use an external speed controller with there Makita 3612BR.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I've used this with my old stanley with no problem.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/speedcon.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm quite certain that Makita routers without variable speed do NOT have soft start. A quick test would be to sit it on the centre of you're bench and switch it on, keeping you're hands ready to catch it! If it has soft start it will just give a kick, but without soft start it will be obvious!


----------



## omar8 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Harry and Router Is Still My Name for your help and info. I ordered the heavy duty controller from MLCS, free shipping from Amazon is good. Once I get the controller I'll give it a whirl and update my findings. Thanks to EVERYONE for your posts.


----------



## omar8 (Jan 31, 2008)

The heavy duty controller from MLCS that I ordered last week came in. Followed the instructions and hooked it up to my Makita 3612BR. It definitely works on changing the speed of the router. Just one thing I don't like, it could be petty but who knows. The manual for the router states that if I use an extension cord it should be a 14awg cord. The router speed controller uses a 16awg cord but mlcs says this controller works on 3 1/4 hp routers at 15amps. Mine is a 14 amp router. Any opinions, or am I just paranoid about the lawyer speak in the Makita manual. Any and all comments would be appreciated. Thanks Omar


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi omar8

Most equipment ( routers on the is one ) will pull 15amps. at startup or max load..plus or minus 10% the norm..
The highter the number the smaller the wire...you should be fine but you don't want to use a LONG drop cord...25ft. or less...It's like the water in pipe thing...so to speak.. 



==========






omar8 said:


> The heavy duty controller from MLCS that I ordered last week came in. Followed the instructions and hooked it up to my Makita 3612BR. It definitely works on changing the speed of the router. Just one thing I don't like, it could be petty but who knows. The manual for the router states that if I use an extension cord it should be a 14awg cord. The router speed controller uses a 16awg cord but mlcs says this controller works on 3 1/4 hp routers at 15amps. Mine is a 14 amp router. Any opinions, or am I just paranoid about the lawyer speak in the Makita manual. Any and all comments would be appreciated. Thanks Omar


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really don't have a problem, relax and enjoy the wonderful world of routing but don't lose sight of the fact that a router can be a very dangerous tool, so do take care and make sure that you unplug it before changing cutters, just switching it off is not sufficient.


----------

